# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Maas en Kempen (Campus Maaseik)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ziekenhuis Maas en Kempen (Campus Maaseik)
Mgr. Koningsstraat 10
Maaseik

Bezoek de website van Ziekenhuis Maas en Kempen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ziekenhuis Maas en Kempen.*

----------


## ericthiago

Mijn partner en ik bevonden ons in susteren(limburg) toen mijn partner hevige pijn in de borststreek kreeg.
Na de ellende om een doktor te kunnen bereiken, was mijn enige optie het dichtsbijzijnde ziekenhuis zien te bereiken, en dat was Maaseik(B).
Spoed was even moeilijk te vinden, zeker in een stress situatie, maar dan toch er geraakt.
Diensdoende arts(het was 2 uur snachts) nam alle tijd voor onderzoeken, en stelde zeer snel de juiste diagnose.*(zeer belangrijk).
Hij vond het nodig mijn partner op intensieve zorgen te plaatsen daar hij uitging van een ontsteking in het hartzakje, wat ook bleek te kloppen.
Daar was de verzorging uitstekend, professioneel, en kundig.
De begeleiding van een Nederlandse cardioloog daarna was ook zeer correct, en ook de Belgische collegas aldaar waren zeer betrokken, en zeker persoonlijk gericht op de patient(en).
Enige kleine minpuntje was dat mijn partner helaas langer op intensive care heeft gelegen, daar er geen plaats was op de diverse afdelingen.
Dit had vervelende gevolgen voor de bezoek-uren, maar enfin.
Alles bij elkaar opgeteld ben ik zeer tevreden met de behandeling, en zeker het personeel verdient een dikke pluim

----------

